# Any Meshuggah Fans?



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Some my know I am a huge fan:thumb:every album they do seems to be a master piece the latest Obzen springs to mind:thumb: I know its not everybody taste but I love it
There lead guitar player





Dummer and Bass


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Yes :wave:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I knew you were James:thumb:


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

Future Breed Machine(?) blew me away when I first heard it, but I couldn't seem to get into Chaosphere. Not listened since, but might have a watch of the vids once I'm not at work.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Throbbe said:


> Future Breed Machine(?) blew me away when I first heard it, but I couldn't seem to get into Chaosphere. Not listened since, but might have a watch of the vids once I'm not at work.


You need Obzen a masterpiece IMO


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

rosswithaocd said:


> you need obzen a masterpiece imo


qft!!


----------



## kbaskim (Apr 18, 2009)

Now what do you think of these guys (Psycroptic):






Just had to add a clip of some friends of mine as well not to good sound quality i'm afraid 






KBAskim


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah I like 'em. Currently digging Chaosphere all over again.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

I've listened to Meshuggah since they were young lol!

Try Nile - If only for the song titles :lol:


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

In The Detail said:


> I've listened to Meshuggah since they were young lol!
> 
> Try Nile - If only for the song titles :lol:


Nice! A couple of old mates used to play in Bal Sagoth. Now they really know how to stretch a song title out.

_The Splendour Of A Thousand Swords Gleaming Beneath The Blazon Of The Hyperborean Empire (Part: III)_ ftw!


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

or who could forget the little ditty "Chapter of Obeisance Before Giving Breath to the Inert One in the Presence of the Crescent Shaped Horns"

just trips off the tongue!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Internal Suffering are the same: 

Magnificent Uranus Power (The Dark Side of the Sun - Bringer of Knowledge)
Evocation of the Secret Gate (Crossing the Hidden Barrier...I Am Immortal!)


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

meeee  i think you may have known that too. monsters of rawk!

saw them last year or the year before in glasgow. my gawd!


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Blimey! I could be - that song 'Bleed' is brutal. It reminds me a LOT of Skin Chamber. I'll look into them.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Orca said:


> Blimey! I could be - that song 'Bleed' is brutal. It reminds me a LOT of Skin Chamber. I'll look into them.


Obzen is Brutal I love it one of my top 10 albums:thumb:


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

yes im a huge meshuggah fan, obzen is the best album ive heard in a long time!! saw them at download too, they were awesome!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Obzen seems to get better with every listen


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

bleed will obliterate a decent stereo system!! forget your banging garage music - get bleed on your subs!!


----------



## mel1989 (Mar 23, 2008)

Abnegating Cecity


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

New live album "Alive" is on Spotify.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

jamest said:


> New live album "Alive" is on Spotify.


Playing it right now:thumb:Its great of course.


----------

